

Former Liberian President had been a long time CIA Agent - stfu
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/01/20/alleged-war-criminal-charles-taylor-worked-for-cia-report/

======
Kynlyn
I'm guessing the CIA first chose innocent Boy Scouts and den-mothers, but when
that strategy didn't pan out, they probably decided to work with folks that
were climbing in power and stature at the time.

